# Use & Occupancy



## Yankee (Nov 2, 2010)

A 2200sf convenience market (M) gutted and rebuilt, if the pre-prepared food section also provides made-to-order to go sandwiches/meals, is there any distinction between pre-prepared and made to order uses within the M occupancy?


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2010)

Made to order tastes better

No

Any seating area???


----------



## fatboy (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldn't think so..other than are they doing cooking/frying with grease/smoke that could generate a Type-I hood requirement?


----------



## High Desert (Nov 2, 2010)

They have them in every large grocery store here. Still an M occupancy with possibly a Type I hood and fire suppression. I would be concerned if they had seating to make sure it didn't fall into an A occupancy. Otherwise we classify them as accessory to the main occupancy.


----------



## Yankee (Nov 2, 2010)

Hood yes, seating no -- ok that's about what I thought


----------



## TimNY (Nov 2, 2010)

<50 ppl accommodated, it would be accessory.  I have seen some with like 20 seats (ie Target).  If you get into 50+ seats I would be looking at Group A.

EDIT: there is also a 750 sq.ft. exception


----------



## north star (Nov 2, 2010)

**  *  *  ** 

Yankee,

Typically, the pre-prepared food products have minimal F.O.G.

by-products to contend with,  while the "made-to-order" type

' could ' generate an amount of F.O.G. that could be

detrimental to the AHJ sewer system.

Did the Public Works Dept. have a look at the plans before

opening?   How will the owners address the disposal of the

F.O.G., ...if there is any?    What about wastes disposal?

Does this remodeled (M) have a dedicated dumpster for

food wastes?   If a Type 1 hood is not justified, what about

sufficient type & quantity of portable fire extinguishers?

Smoke detectors, etc., and on and on and on.

Just my 2 cents!    



** * * **


----------



## Yankee (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, it hasn't been rebuilt yet -- just gutted. No permit, of course.


----------

